# What datum to use?



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I tried to get an answer to this question before but couldn't get any help. Should I use wgs84 or nad 83. I know it depends on where I get my #s and when but I noticed they don't like to tell you what datum to use when they publish #s. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Dustin:letsdrink


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

bump for this question . I would like to know a little more about datum in general.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bloody i use 84 and got most of my numbers arefrom redlegs post on here( the state numbers for alabama) i can pull up on top of pyramids most of the time. there are gonna be some that are off but most are real close. right now i use a handheld Garmin GPSMAP 76x. i hope this helps.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the NAD83 and the WGS84 are the same. the one you don't want to use is NAD27.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the NAD83 and the WGS84 are the same. the one you don't want to use is NAD27.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I think the NAD83 and the WGS84 are the same. the one you don't want to use is NAD27.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

WGS84 is the recommended datum to use in the continental United States by all major manufacturers of electronic navigation equipment.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dusty you are hurting my feelings. for all practical purposes THEY ARE THE SAME!!!!










huntinman is a surveyor also and i think he is trying to tell you something.


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

I am another surveyor to tell you it does not matter. Use either one and you will be close. Its as close as you can get short of me loading gps equipment on your boat and @ 30,000 It is never going near the water. 



Butler and Associates Inc. 

Vice President


----------

